# Testosterone Gel Could Raise Heart Risks in Frail, Older Men



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone Gel Could Raise Heart Risks in Frail, Older Men But study was small and effect may not be similar in men generally, experts say by Amanda Gardner – HealthDay Reporter WEDNESDAY, June 30 (HealthDay News) — Older men in poor health who use testosterone gel to boost their mobility may raise their odds of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

